# Sims Snowboards?



## iplaydrums (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I am looking to get my first snowboard (I still haven't got one ) and was wondering if Sims made good snowboards.
The snowboard is a Sims Nexus snowboard with tech nine bindings; here is the ad; SIMS NEXUS SNOWBOARD SET - City of Toronto Sports Goods For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

is it worth it? and if not what should i offer (if i should get it at all)

Thanks!


----------



## iplaydrums (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey guys, i was just informed that it does not come with bindings and he is willing to do $90.00 CDN for just the board.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i wouldn't pay more than $50 for that if it was unused


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

What's your height/weight?
I've never heard anything bad or good about sims. I can tell you that these brands are definately worth checking out; Neversummer, Ride, K2, Arbor, Capita, Rome, GNU, Forum, Libtech, Burton,


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As Flipside asked, what is your weight?

Assuming you're in the weight range, I'd offer no more than $70 if the board is in good condition.


----------



## iplaydrums (Dec 23, 2009)

DC5R said:


> As Flipside asked, what is your weight?
> 
> Assuming you're in the weight range, I'd offer no more than $70 if the board is in good condition.


Hey guys, I'm 5'2" and i weigh 95 pounds. However, I found a firefly board (i know, firefly isn't too good) with burton 06 custom bidings for $100 CDN but I offered $50. Does that sound like a better deal? here is the ad:

Firefly snowboard with burton 06 customs, $100 OBO - Mississauga / Peel Region Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.

Also, if he denys $50.00, what would you guys offer? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

The sims is too big for you I think. Way too big. Never heard of firefly, so my guess is its not very good. You should find out the size of the firefly. 
How much money do you have to spend?


----------



## iplaydrums (Dec 23, 2009)

FlipsideJohn said:


> The sims is too big for you I think. Way too big. Never heard of firefly, so my guess is its not very good. You should find out the size of the firefly.
> How much money do you have to spend?


Umm.. I would like to spend a max of $100


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

then your really in a tight spot. You're not really going to find a decent board for $100 thats your size.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

At 95lbs, you should really be looking into something that is in the 140-145cm range. I'm assuming you're young and still growing, so you might consider buying a little bigger board to grow into. However, with a $100 budget, I wouldn't bother.

Also, firefly is an entry level board with zero tech. Given your stage of riding, this shouldn't be a big deal. Depending on the board's condition, it should last you a season or two depending on how you ride before you out grow it.


----------



## sean1230 (Sep 8, 2010)

also, there are some really good deals on the 2010 boards out there especially for the younger boarders. although i think you might have to spend like an extra 50 dollars in cash. 150 bucks for a board is still very inexpensive though.


----------



## iplaydrums (Dec 23, 2009)

sean1230 said:


> also, there are some really good deals on the 2010 boards out there especially for the younger boarders. although i think you might have to spend like an extra 50 dollars in cash. *150 bucks for a board is still very inexpensive though.*


Yeah, haha, most boards that i have seen in online stores START at about 400 for the cheaper ones to 800 for the better ones


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

just keep looking on kijiji and im pretty sure you'll find something for a good price. If you're just starting out you probably won't be able to tell a difference betweeen boards yet so just look for something in your size which like others have said should be 140-145cms depending on the board ofcourse.


----------

